# Chase, my wolfdog



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

Meet Chase, my wolfdog. He's still living with his breeder and mommy at this very moment, but will come live with my between February 1 and February 24. Hopefully on February 1 or the first week of February 

Name: Chase
Birth date: Somewhere around January 2, 2013
Wolf percentage: 75% (according to the breeder, he's a higher mid content)
Mother: Timber/Tundra/British Colombian wolf X husky 
Father: Arctic wolf X malamute (with some Mackenzie Valley Wolf blood)
Height: His adult height will be between 30'' and 34'' at the shoulder, and around 5'5''-5'7'' when standing on his hind legs.
Weight: His adult weight will be between 100 and 140 pounds.

Here is what Chase will look like (similarly) when he'll be an adult, according to the breeder (the wolfdogs in the pictures are his






brother and sister of last year's litter) and himself, in the first picture (with his sibling, who has the pure white color of his grandfather, the Arctic Wolf!) 


























I will update this thread with pictures of Chase as he grows and turns into a beautiful adult!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. I am looking forward to your updates.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

What is the fourth and fifth picture? The fourth picture is just a dog, but no explanation on those last two. Parent pictures?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Chase was born Jan 2nd? He should not be home with you til at least March 2nd.


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

They are all siblings of Chase. And the fourth is not a dog, it's a mid content wolfdog, 75% wolf. 
The picture might be bad, here's 3 pictures where you can see clearly what she looks like.

PS: An animal's content can't be judged by a picture, for I have seen her in real life and she's just not the type that looks herself in pictures http://www.thedarkforestgroup.com/files/Effective_Wolfdog_Phenotyping_w97watermarked.pdf even says here wolfdogs shouldn't be phenotyped by pictures





















EDIT: Most upper mid and high content wolfdogs, as well as other exotics such as foxes, bobcats, etc. are usually adopted and brought home when they're around 1 month - 1 month and a bit old, because they have these ''wild'' instincts and must get the proper bonding with their owner. That's also why most (really) exotics do bad when rehomed after a few years of living with the same owner. And I said he was born around Jan 2, but he might have been born a week earlier. I'm really not sure!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, the pictures are bad, but in the bad pictures of the dog labeled Samara I'm not seeing "75% content" WD. The site you linked said it is recommended in person. Well, sure, it's recommended to evaluate any thing in person. Just my thoughts. Here is a better resource for you, and if you contact them they will even recommend someone experienced to do phenotyping in person: http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/highcontentwolfdogs.htm


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Chase was born Jan 2nd? He should not be home with you til at least March 2nd.


If I'm not mistaken, wolf-dog pups are sent to owners earlier than dogs.


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

ThoseWordsAreBest, I will contact those from Texx wolves and see what they have to say! And HollowHaven, that's exact!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> If I'm not mistaken, wolf-dog pups are sent to owners earlier than dogs.


Interesting - do you know the reasoning behind that?


----------



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

I cannot comment about what age wolfdogs get adopted at, but I will say that I have known quite a few people with questionable lower content wolfdogs. Most of them never barked and acted a little odd but could have easily passed for a husky/malamute, etc. Before I adopted my two I found a nice shepherd online that was advertised as a wolf mix and honestly, it just looked like a funky shepherd mix to me so I didn't think much of it. However, when I saw it in person, it was clearly high content - no curve to the tail, tracked in a line, and very minimal stop at the forehead. It definitely did not move like a dog - it's topline stayed pretty still and it had no side to side action like a dog, just much more fluid movement. He was very friendly but paced and had an intense stare..kind of made you a little uncomfortable. That being said, I always take "wolf hybrid" with a grain of salt...I feel like most of them are probably just husky crosses.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, there are A LOT of bad "wolfdog" breeders out there who have no wolf at all in their lines. That's why we're always so skeptical here... it's not because we don't trust new posters or think they're dumb or anything, it's because we get many posts per year where people talk about their 50% or 75% wolfdogs and post up pics of GSD/husky mixes or malamute mixes or whatever else. Sometimes it's easy to tell (pups look like dog pups, not wolf pups, when born; they're born in the wrong season; the adult dogs have blue eyes, etc.), and sometimes it's harder.

I don't know enough about wolfdogs to judge, most of the time, which is why I like it when our resident experts stop by.


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

Loki Love said:


> Interesting - do you know the reasoning behind that?


Most upper mid and high content wolfdogs, as well as other exotics such as foxes, bobcats, etc. are usually adopted and brought home when they're around 1 month - 1 month and a bit old, because they have these ''wild'' instincts and must get the proper bonding with their owner. That's also why most (really) exotics do bad when rehomed after a few years of living with the same owner. And I said he was born around Jan 2, but he might have been born a week earlier. I'm really not sure!

Copy/pasted this.


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Yeah, there are A LOT of bad "wolfdog" breeders out there who have no wolf at all in their lines. That's why we're always so skeptical here... it's not because we don't trust new posters or think they're dumb or anything, it's because we get many posts per year where people talk about their 50% or 75% wolfdogs and post up pics of GSD/husky mixes or malamute mixes or whatever else. Sometimes it's easy to tell (pups look like dog pups, not wolf pups, when born; they're born in the wrong season; the adult dogs have blue eyes, etc.), and sometimes it's harder.
> 
> I don't know enough about wolfdogs to judge, most of the time, which is why I like it when our resident experts stop by.


I completely understand! The breeder I'm getting Chase from is reputable, and has bred wolfdogs since 2007. We're friends, and that's why I decided to get mine from her. This is her last litter of upper mid content wolfdogs; she just bought a few months ago, a pure British Colombian wolf, and she's now planning on breeding only high contents (in the 90's%)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Those look similar to dark(dirty) faced/agouti Siberian Huskies or Siberian mixes (no wolf, however) and each of those dogs pictured has the more traditional Irish markings (white chests, undersides and down the legs) - that is not typically associated with most mid - higher content wolf dogs (from my understanding)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> If I'm not mistaken, wolf-dog pups are sent to owners earlier than dogs.


Oh, I did not know that. I wonder why the difference?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Oh, I did not know that. I wonder why the difference?


The reply is up a couple posts:
luccistar


> Most upper mid and high content wolfdogs, as well as other exotics such as foxes, bobcats, etc. are usually adopted and brought home when they're around 1 month - 1 month and a bit old, because they have these ''wild'' instincts and must get the proper bonding with their owner. That's also why most (really) exotics do bad when rehomed after a few years of living with the same owner. And I said he was born around Jan 2, but he might have been born a week earlier. I'm really not sure!


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

Niraya said:


> Those look similar to dark(dirty) faced/agouti Siberian Huskies or Siberian mixes (no wolf, however) and each of those dogs pictured has the more traditional Irish markings (white chests, undersides and down the legs) - that is not typically associated with most mid - higher content wolf dogs (from my understanding)


Niraya, here are, directly from Texx-wolf-tails's webpage, *mid content wolfdogs * with "Irish markings" http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=65720500
http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=65718418
http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=65718421
http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=116974893

so yes, wolfdogs that are mid - high can have these types of markings and colors. Actually, timber wolves (pure ones) actually have a bit of the Irish markings, but in a lighter color.
And actually, they are really not like huskies - if you study their ears, muzzles, forehead, eyes (color and shape) elbows, paws, legs, chest, shoulders and back, you will see that they have nothing -or almost nothing- in common with pure huskies.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Please note that I said -not typically associated with- as that was my understanding but thank you for the links.

I still very much stand by what I said about dark faced/agouti dogs from the pictures. /shrug


----------



## basudo (Jan 18, 2013)

In all curiousity, what is the point in having such an animal? Especially 90% ?? What do you do with this animal in terms of training? I'm assuming (dangerous I know), that you don't just walk into the local obedience training club with a wolfdog / hybrid / mix or whatever the right term is? Or that you walk a wolf? I've always wondered these things, but never bothered to ask.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Honestly, I think it's irresponsible to breed high contents in general. The majority of people are not going to be able to handle them. They need secure containment that must be specially built. They won't be housepets. They will go through winter wolf syndrome. It's like owning a zoo animal. Lower contents (and I gather some mid-contents) can make better pets because they act more like dogs, but a high content is going to act like a wolf.



> However, a hybrid out of a pure wolf should be considered more difficult to work with. Most "first generation" animals are generally less suited as a good pet by most people's standards and expectations. These "poorer pet-quality" animals often do not "work out," for such hybrids generally exceed the ability of most people to socialize, contain, and generally provide a safe home. The same can be said of hybrids whose pedigrees indicate a wolf-content somewhere above 50% wolf. This is of course assuming that the pedigree is accurate and does not misrepresent the wolf-content.


There's a lot more info on the Wolf Park site. We also have a thread kicking around:



> *It is recommended that WolfDogs be housed in an enclosure which is made from 8 ft. or higher 11 gauge chain link fencing with overhangs and underground dig guards and a minimum of 1600 sq. ft. of floor space.
> *It is recommended that you provide your WolfDog with the companionship of either another WolfDog or canine. These are social animals and do not thrive alone.
> *It is recommended that you provide Your WolfDogs with adequate mental stimulation in the form of toys, raised platforms for lounging, perhaps a kiddie pool etc etc...these are extremely intelligent animals who will attempt escape if not provided adequate stimulation.


Nekomi also shared some info in this post.


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Honestly, I think it's irresponsible to breed high contents in general. The majority of people are not going to be able to handle them.


 The breeder I'm getting Chase from is responsible, she does not give her pups to anyone, especially NOT the HC ones! She often checks homes before anything.


basudo: I'm not having a 90% !! I'm having a 75% that acts mostly like a dog. So basically, it's a howling dog, with the appearance of a wolf. Yes, they require someone with a certain expertise, as they don't have the same exact behavior as the dog, but you see, I've owned one, my grandma's (which was an accident, my grandma lived in Romania, Greci, in a town of 5000 people and the town was surrounded by mountains; a wolf mated with a GSD) and I've loved taking care of him. I'm also the type that likes new experiences, and challenges, and wolfdogs are pretty much a challenge, and they make good companions, too. Not good pets! Good companions. They are high energy animals, and I am the type that enjoys hikes in the mountains. These animals, the mids and lows, and some of the HC, can be trained just like dogs. I plan on taking my pup to obedience classes. It's not illegal, so why not?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Loki Love said:


> Interesting - do you know the reasoning behind that?


why wolves are forever wild...scientific article
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-wwa011713.php

Public release date: 17-Jan-2013
[ Print | E-mail | Share ] [ Close Window ] 

Contact: Janet Lathrop
[email protected]
413-545-0444
University of Massachusetts at Amherst 
Why wolves are forever wild, but dogs can be tamed

Dogs and wolves are genetically so similar, it's been difficult for biologists to understand why wolves remain fiercely wild, while dogs can gladly become 'man's best friend'





IMAGE: Differences in timing of snsory development during the critical period of socialization in wolf and dog pups may help to explain why wolves are difficult to tame while dogs are...
Click here for more information.



AMHERST, Mass. – Dogs and wolves are genetically so similar, it's been difficult for biologists to understand why wolves remain fiercely wild, while dogs can gladly become "man's best friend." Now, doctoral research by evolutionary biologist Kathryn Lord at the University of Massachusetts Amherst suggests the different behaviors are related to the animals' earliest sensory experiences and the critical period of socialization. Details appear in the current issue of Ethology.

Until now, little was known about sensory development in wolf pups, and assumptions were usually extrapolated from what is known for dogs, Lord explains. This would be reasonable, except scientists already know there are significant differences in early development between wolf and dog pups, chief among them timing of the ability to walk, she adds.

To address this knowledge gap, she studied responses of seven wolf pups and 43 dogs to both familiar and new smells, sounds and visual stimuli, tested them weekly, and found they did develop their senses at the same time. But her study also revealed new information about how the two subspecies of Canis lupus experience their environment during a four-week developmental window called the critical period of socialization, and the new facts may significantly change understanding of wolf and dog development.

When the socialization window is open, wolf and dog pups begin walking and exploring without fear and will retain familiarity throughout their lives with those things they contact. Domestic dogs can be introduced to humans, horses and even cats at this stage and be comfortable with them forever. But as the period progresses, fear increases and after the window closes, new sights, sounds and smells will elicit a fear response.

Through observations, Lord confirmed that both wolf pups and dogs develop the sense of smell at age two weeks, hearing at four weeks and vision by age six weeks on average. However, these two subspecies enter the critical period of socialization at different ages. Dogs begin the period at four weeks, while wolves begin at two weeks. Therefore, how each subspecies experiences the world during that all-important month is extremely different, and likely leads to different developmental paths, she says.

Lord reports for the first time that wolf pups are still blind and deaf when they begin to walk and explore their environment at age two weeks. "No one knew this about wolves, that when they begin exploring they're blind and deaf and rely primarily on smell at this stage, so this is very exciting," she notes.

She adds, "When wolf pups first start to hear, they are frightened of the new sounds initially, and when they first start to see they are also initially afraid of new visual stimuli. As each sense engages, wolf pups experience a new round of sensory shocks that dog puppies do not."

Meanwhile, dog pups only begin to explore and walk after all three senses, smell, hearing and sight, are functioning. Overall, "It's quite startling how different dogs and wolves are from each other at that early age, given how close they are genetically. A litter of dog puppies at two weeks are just basically little puddles, unable to get up or walk around. But wolf pups are exploring actively, walking strongly with good coordination and starting to be able to climb up little steps and hills."

These significant, development-related differences in dog and wolf pups' experiences put them on distinctly different trajectories in relation to the ability to form interspecies social attachments, notably with humans, Lord says. This new information has implications for managing wild and captive wolf populations, she says.

Her experiments analyzed the behavior of three groups of young animals: 11 wolves from three litters and 43 dogs total. Of the dogs, 33 border collies and German shepherds were raised by their mothers and a control group of 10 German shepherd pups were hand-raised, meaning a human was introduced soon after birth.

At the gene level, she adds, "the difference may not be in the gene itself, but in when the gene is turned on. The data help to explain why, if you want to socialize a dog with a human or a horse, all you need is 90 minutes to introduce them between the ages of four and eight weeks. After that, a dog will not be afraid of humans or whatever else you introduced. Of course, to build a real relationship takes more time. But with a wolf pup, achieving even close to the same fear reduction requires 24-hour contact starting before age three weeks, and even then you won't get the same attachment or lack of fear."


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Luccistar said:


> ...in the first picture (with his sibling, who has the pure white color of his grandfather, the Arctic Wolf!).


I doubt these are as high content as your breeder is claiming. It's my understanding at all wolf and high content wolf dogs are born dark... even the white ones, they change to white later. Also it's hard to really say with just a few pictures but their ear set, size of their paws, and width of their chests look pretty doggy to me.

Hopefully Cindy or one of the other wolfdog owners will chime in.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know. The breeder just sounds fishy to me. Pure Arctic wolves are rare and seemingly well accounted for. It always piques my curiosity when a breeder says they have this vast variety of wolves. My question, if Nekomi or Cindy pop in and field it, British Colombia wolves have been extinct for over 70 years? I get pedigrees and lines and what have you, but how does that work with a subspecies that has been gone that long? Enough to mention it like this breeder has?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Luccistar said:


> basudo: I'm not having a 90% !! I'm having a 75% that acts mostly like a dog. So basically, it's a howling dog, with the appearance of a wolf.


I'm no expert, but this goes against everything I've read here and on wolfdog resources linked from here. 50%s can be bad enough, but a 3/4 wolf is not going to act like a "howling dog" (dogs howl too, you know, especially huskies  ). It NEEDS the containment discussed in my above post and probably won't do well as a housepet or in training classes. Have you done a lot of research?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Who says that Wolves are extinct in British Columbia? or are you referring to a certain type of wolf? We have a lot of wolves in our area, just ask the ranchers.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Luccistar said:


> And actually, they are really not like huskies - if you study their ears, muzzles, forehead, eyes (color and shape) elbows, paws, legs, chest, shoulders and back, you will see that they have nothing -or almost nothing- in common with pure huskies.


Actually, they very much resemble out of standard Siberian Huskies (or mixed with something like a German Shepherd). The dog you claim is the highest content does not have cow-hocks, the paws are seemingly compact (like a dogs), those animal's muzzles are far from "long and thick". I also don't see the noted "VERY narrow chests". Eye shape is neither distinguishable as a wolf or dog trait. As to color - especially in breeds like the Siberian Husky can be a range of colors from blue to brown (any variation), hazel, even appearing green or golden, bi-eyed and parti-eyed (which you won't find in true HC)

I'm also curious as to what makes a "reputable" wolf dog breeder?

I know Siberian's VERY well and I can tell you those animal's very much resemble (out of standard purebred) Siberian Huskies or Siberian Husky mixes (added in larger breeds for size)

Again, to me they very much resemble Siberian or Siberian mixes with little to no wolf-content. I'm not an expert on wolf dogs and do not claim to be. Whether these dogs are or are not mid-high content animals outside of the pictures you posted is a different story.

As an aside - I've showed the pictures to a friend of mine who has wolf dogs and said "Dirty faced shepherd crosses" was her opinion.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kyllobernese said:


> Who says that Wolves are extinct in British Columbia? or are you referring to a certain type of wolf? We have a lot of wolves in our area, just ask the ranchers.


I did, two posts up. Not that wolves were extinct in BC. That the British Columbian wolf, the subspecies, is extinct.


----------



## basudo (Jan 18, 2013)

Luccistar said:


> ... I plan on taking my pup to obedience classes. It's not illegal, so why not?


No kidding. That blows my mind actually. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be honest here, not to step on toes, but of all those photos provided, none of them look like wolf-dogs. If they are, they must be pretty low content. 
I thought one sign of a wolf/wolf dog was big feet, small ears, yet all those have big ears and small feet.

And I'm pretty sure wolves (for lack of a better term) gray out rather than come into the world light gray or white. 

I just have a dislike for people who try to pass off dogs as wolf crosses just so they can get more money. It may not end well for the animal or the owner. A dog may end up being surrounded by bias from law makers and landlords and neighbors where it isn't warranted, treated like a wolf it's whole life when it only needed to be treated like a dog.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Where were you guys when I was walking my red and white malamute? I spent more time explaining the dog did not have wolf in it. Yes, that malamutes came in that color. Sometimes, I just said yes it did only so I could keep on walking instead of spending the next 10 minutes explaining to the person my dog really was just a dog. Owning an I-phone would have made it so much easier. Google show pic and walk on.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Where were you guys when I was walking my red and white malamute? I spent more time explaining the dog did not have wolf in it. Yes, that malamutes came in that color. Sometimes, I just said yes it did only so I could keep on walking instead of spending the next 10 minutes explaining to the person my dog really was just a dog. Owning an I-phone would have made it so much easier. Google show pic and walk on.


Ha. In the last city we lived in our neighbors called animal control to report my Elkhound as a wolf hybrid.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Ha. In the last city we lived in our neighbors called animal control to report my Elkhound as a wolf hybrid.


Holy cow, an elkhound? I always worry about this in MI with Poca, have to admit. And now they're allowing wolf hunting again in the state. Makes me sick.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> Where were you guys when I was walking my red and white malamute? I spent more time explaining the dog did not have wolf in it. Yes, that malamutes came in that color. Sometimes, I just said yes it did only so I could keep on walking instead of spending the next 10 minutes explaining to the person my dog really was just a dog. Owning an I-phone would have made it so much easier. Google show pic and walk on.


I've got one too! She's small, white, and has blue eyes. Obviously a wolf.


On this sort of subject, to elaborate on my speculation about the animals in OP's photos,
ya know, those of us with northern breeds like huskies, mal's, etc. (some times other breeds too) we often have to deal with people thinking they're wolves or wolf hybrids when they're not. I've literally had people threaten the life of my dog over it. My own landlord shot at her and narrowly missed because "that's a wolf and I don't want it around." For a while I had to pack her registration papers around, and now I keep her little CKC card with in my purse, because yes I still have to pull it out so that people won't start trouble with me.
I've had people try to run us down, try to fight their dogs with Aleu, make rude and/or ignorant comments about having "a wuf".

So, I'd hate to see a dog legitimately have to go through that sort of ignorant bias where it's not warranted. It can be dangerous calling something a wolf or wolf hybrid when it isn't. People get scared.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If you attend any Dog Sled Races, you will see lots of dogs that look more wolf than those pictures and do not have any wolf in them at all. I had some pictures of some that were supposedly being crossed with wolves but did not look any more like it than the ones that were not part wolf. Unfortunately I have since deleted the pictures or I would post them.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

First of all to the OP congratulations on your new pup. I know a little about this pup and would just like to say it is not an upper-mid wolfdog, but it is a wolfdog. My best advise is for you to continue to do your research and visit as many wolfdog sanctuaries as possible. Again, enjoy your new friend.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Luccistar said:


> I completely understand! The breeder I'm getting Chase from is reputable, and has bred wolfdogs since 2007. We're friends, and that's why I decided to get mine from her. This is her last litter of upper mid content wolfdogs; she just bought a few months ago, a pure British Colombian wolf, and she's now planning on breeding only high contents (in the 90's%)


That info is untrue, the breeder is Paradise wolves, who is a known rip off artist who misrepresents her animals. Most of her animals are low/no, she only owns one high content young animal which she just aquired last year. The puppy you are getting is no where near 75%. I would really recomend not getting this animal if you are actually wanting a true wolfdog. She knowingly rips people off also, I had put her in contact with one of the breeders back in one of her animals lines, Charlene Harrison of Thornland wolfdogs, when she used to breed low contents she sold a animal to Carol King ( Texas wolves ) another known misrepresenting breeder, who in turn told everyone the male Rio was a high content when he wasnt, and he is in her animals line. She ignored the information and still continues to lie today about it. (Paradise wolves)


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Luccistar said:


> Niraya, here are, directly from Texx-wolf-tails's webpage, *mid content wolfdogs * with "Irish markings" http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=65720500
> http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=65718418
> http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=65718421
> http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=116974893
> ...


But these are not highs, or mids, they are dogs and a low. All but her new solid black http://www.paradise-wolves.com/
Beings you are quoting Natasha's site so much i would suggest you contact her about Paradise wolves, she will also tell you they are misrepresenting they're animals. Alot of people in the wolfdog world have tried to put a stop to this woman
Also the percents go like this 1-49% is a low 50-74% is a mid 75-99% a high


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Heh, it irritates me when people market their wolfdog pups as "wolfdog cubs."

Also, even that bad breeder says this on her site:



> High-contents and pure wolves are usually the most difficult to train; that's not to say a high-content or pure wolf can't be trained, it just means you need to be particularly patient and consistent. You cannot be aggressive in any way with a high-content or pure wolf.


So, OP, considering that you believe your wolf pup is a high content, even your breeder warns you that it isn't going to be a "howling dog with the appearance of a wolf" that can be trained just like a dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Holy cow, an elkhound? I always worry about this in MI with Poca, have to admit. And now they're allowing wolf hunting again in the state. Makes me sick.


This was in Ann Arbor, and I think only retaliation. Not sure if they ACTUALLY thought he was a hybrid or were just mad the neighborhood had been frequently calling AC on their loose dogs. 

Though looking at this Paradise Wolves site and the dog they're claiming to be an Arctic wolf.. our neighbors could have very well thought an Elkhound was a wolf hybrid.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

People have ZERO CLUE. I had a malamute/collie mix with long shaggy fur and collie-like ears, and people told me he looked like a wolf all the time. This guy was a solidly built dog. His face was not wolfy at all. He was... here, I'll just show you:



















I have no doubt that if I'd told a lot of these people that he was half wolf, they would have believed me. It always surprises me, but most people have little knowledge of dog breeds, let alone of wolves.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a wolfdog forum that I really would recomend that you ( the op ) join and talk to a lot of the wd owners there. http://www.wolfdogforum.com/


----------



## 3rockstars (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful Animals!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cindy I'm glad you chimed in. Sorry OP, but you're getting ripped off!



People ask me all the time if my huskies are wolfdogs. Yes, this is my 40 lb dainty little spirit wolf.









Even at her most wolfy, she still doesn't look wolfy. She looks like a dog.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm surprised anyone would confuse any of the additional animals posted on this thread as a wolfdog? Beautiful animals, but obviously no wolf in the mix. I have to admit that at least the people I have come accross are somewhat knowledgable of what constitues a wolf or wolfdog. I will say this though, as pups mine were able to pass as other breeds.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

vertigo210 said:


> I'm surprised anyone would confuse any of the additional animals posted on this thread as a wolfdog? Beautiful animals, but obviously no wolf in the mix. I have to admit that at least the people I have come accross are somewhat knowledgable of what constitues a wolf or wolfdog. I will say this though, as pups mine were able to pass as other breeds.


People REALLY don't know dogs. They think my rat terrier is a beagle mix, my Boston Terrier is - well, there's a list, but Boston isn't on it. (Bulldog, Pit, Boxer, Pug).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

People don't know animals in general! I mentioned on another thread that my friend recently met a woman who thought that raccoons were a type of monkey, and I saw a guy at the circus telling his kid that a tiger was a lion. I'm not surprised that people think any medium-large spitzy dog is a wolf.

I've even had a couple of people ask me if Casper is part fox. He's the same size as a fox and is leggy like one, with a bushy tail and big ears, although that's where the similarities end. Dogs and foxes can't produce offspring.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck people often ask me if my sable german shepherd is a wolf mix :::rolls eyes::: He looks like a german shepherd, nothing like a wolf.



vertigo210 said:


> I'm surprised anyone would confuse any of the additional animals posted on this thread as a wolfdog? Beautiful animals, but obviously no wolf in the mix. I have to admit that at least the people I have come accross are somewhat knowledgable of what constitues a wolf or wolfdog. I will say this though, as pups mine were able to pass as other breeds.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> I've even had a couple of people ask me if Casper is part fox.


That reminds me, actually. That one I DO get from Kylie. Yes, she can look vaguely foxy, but - as you said, they can't produce off spring with dogs. Big ears, pointy nose, bushy tail, but that's so, so where it stops. She's not even leggy. She's kind of stumpy legged, actually. 

People are just strange.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

When low content puppies like these are taken from mum that early, do they run the risk of suffering the socialization issues associated with removing pups from the litter too young? I get that the protocol is different for pups with higher content, but is it better for low content pups like these to be taken away so young?


----------



## MountainDogs (Sep 25, 2012)

I wonder the same thing as Rescued. It is always sad to me when I see people exploiting dogs (or any animal for that matter) for money.
But, I am glad Cindy chimed in. Other posters on this thread were right about those being low or no content, and hopefully the OP will think twice before getting a dog from there, or getting a wolfdog in general after someone as experienced as Cindy gave her opinion.
And if the OP still wants a wolfdog, then I hope she will do plenty of research first.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rescued said:


> When low content puppies like these are taken from mum that early, do they run the risk of suffering the socialization issues associated with removing pups from the litter too young? I get that the protocol is different for pups with higher content, but is it better for low content pups like these to be taken away so young?


No, low content pups have no reason at all to be pulled from the parents. Only highs and pures should be pulled.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

>


What in incredibly _beautiful_ dog! Obviously no wolf whatsoever in him but something about his stare does seem kindof 'wild' to me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He was an excellent dog, really unflappable. If a strange dog rushed us aggressively, he would not bark or growl; he'd just stand and stare. The other dog would always turn and leave. He was kind to little dogs; he let a chihuahua at the beach run around and underneath him one time. Another time, two little chihuahua mixes ran at him, barking and growling, and he just reached out and tapped one with his paw, like a cat would. It screamed and ran away, and he just looked confused. He was quiet, only gruffly barking at strangers who came onto our property and howling along with church bells. It was all him, too; I was good to him, but I wasn't a great trainer when I was 17.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Crantastic- beautiful handsome beast you had growing up! Although, I like Casper too. Tend to be a softee with those northern breeds. We have a couple Klee Klais come into the clinic, sweet dogs. 

Does anyone know if you could do a wisdom panel on a hybrid to see if it does have wolf in it?

Whether or not these dogs have wolf in it, I would hate to have it get loose out in the country or city. Might get shot by some moron who thinks he/she is killing a wild beast.


----------



## mlindsay (Jan 14, 2012)

I am actually familiar with some of chase's relatives. He stems back to Carol's Wolf Den in TX. Chase is actually a low content wolfdog, mostly husky and shepherd hence why one of his brothers came out with blue eyes . If you contact the owner of Texx Wolf Tails she will hook a brother up! She knows all about Paradise Wolves, but if you havent purchased from them already, I would take back your deposit on your puppy. This would be a good example of how bad breeders can appear to be reputable.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Luccistar said:


> It's not illegal, so why not?


It is illegal, you are in quebec which is illegal to own any content of wd.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

This was supposed to be part wolf. It was at the Dog Sled Races and someone said he had a male wolf that he used.


----------

